#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-15
<allenap> Hi, the "Join This Team!" link on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/washingtonstate points to https://launchpad.net/~washingtonstate. However, that team doesn't exist, and the wiki page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WashingtonTeam shows that the team should be https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-washington.
<allenap> Is there anyone here who can correct the loco page?
<MarkDude> allenap, I might be able to 
<MarkDude> I will check inm a bit if I need to be anOP tho
<allenap> MarkDude: I did follow this up on #ubuntu-locoteams
<allenap> MarkDude: There's a log of the conversation in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/145429
<allenap> Second comment from last.
 * MarkDude is waiting for the coffee to kick in
<MarkDude> The words are still tooo abstract for my amakening brain
<althara> allenap, it can't be changed. That's why there are two washington teams. One has to correct launchpad group.
<althara> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-washington
<althara> the loco directory is kinda lame in that it can't handle changes like that
<althara> I asked about it when chuck finally got around to changing our launchpad team name. They basically said it's not designed to update.
<allenap> althara: Cool. I'll see if there's a bug filed and file one if not.
<allenap> Chuck = Chris Johnston?
<althara> Chuck = Chuck
<althara> West
<althara> The "team contact"
<allenap> Ah, okay.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-16
<cjohnston> allenap: ping
<cjohnston> Anyone around?
<seattlegaucho> cjohnston: I'm in for a few mins
<cjohnston> seattlegaucho: any idea when yall changed from the washingtonstate team to ubuntu-us-wa
<seattlegaucho> nope, I joined shortly after 
<cjohnston> hmm. ok
<seattlegaucho> I believe it was a change of people
<seattlegaucho> basically, many old timers left ... many new comers stayed and ...
<seattlegaucho> whatever couldn't be figured out it changed slightly
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I guess I just need to talk to an admin
<cjohnston> to see about the problem
<seattlegaucho> valorie could probably point you in the right direction
<seattlegaucho> Salt would be another guess of mine
<seattlegaucho> I just stick around to check what's going on and participate in events if possible (ie: launch parties, linuxfest nw, oscon, etc.)
<seattlegaucho> the events are far apart ... but I do what I can
<Salt> sup
<Salt> cjohnston, what do you need?
 * seattlegaucho now feels cjohnston will be in good hands
<seattlegaucho> see y'all tomorrow
<cjohnston> sorry Salt 
<cjohnston> Are you one of the LP/LD admins?
<Salt> what do you mean LP/LD?
<valorie> unfortunately, Chuck has the keys
<cjohnston> Launchpad and LoCo Directory
<valorie> and seems unwilling to pass them along to someone who cares
<Salt> yeah, there's a lot of issues with group ownership
<Salt> but i've been around since the beginning
<valorie> Linda is as close as we have to an owner
<cjohnston> Have y'all gotten the LoCo Council involved?
<valorie> and she's not here right  now
<Salt> at the moment, no
<valorie> cjohnston: if we would ever get around to having elections
<valorie> then there would be someone official to pass them along to
<valorie> this group seems to have taken the state land mollusk as its role model
<valorie> lol
<cjohnston> Well.. That'd be the corrrect step to get the "ownership" part fixed.. I still think that the "owner" thing is stupid.. You can't own (I guess shouldn't own) a loco team
<Salt> right now things are a bit of a general mish mas
<Salt> h
<valorie> indeed
<cjohnston> Well.. I know that the 'team owner' can merge teams.. I don't remember if the team admins can or not
<big_t> hello :)
<cjohnston> hello
<valorie> I think there was some general dissatifaction with the end of the PNW team
<valorie> and enthusiasm just sorta died
<cjohnston> PNW?
<valorie> re-animation attempts have been less than successful
<valorie> first came the Pacific Northwest team
<valorie> then Ubuntu decided no regional teams
<cjohnston> ic
<valorie> the state one just never got going after PNW was disbanded
<Salt> yeah, we had been a very active team and were basically given the door
<valorie> people really don't like being told what to do
<valorie> which -- has good sides, and downsides
<valorie> up and down, rather
<cjohnston> Well.. I guess thats kinda life..
<valorie> yep
<valorie> we'll keep plugging away
<valorie> our "contact" is never in contact
<valorie> that is a current problem
<valorie> again, Chuck
<cjohnston> If yall can get ahold of Chuck or Linda they should be able to merge the teams.
<cjohnston> And start the process of getting the council involved
<valorie> it's been tried, but linda wasn't successful
<Salt> brb
<valorie> I'm guessing Chuck would have to do it, or give up the ownership
<cjohnston> How was she not successful
<valorie> I don't believe she had the necessary powerz to do it
<valorie> Chuck is the sole owner, afaik
<cjohnston> I'm looking at the code, but shes listed on LD as an admin, so IIRC she should be able to
<valorie> I will ask her to try again
 * valorie goes to write an email
<cjohnston> When she tries, I need to know any errors that she comes up with
<cjohnston> please
<cjohnston> hard to fix "it doesnt work"
<valorie> I'll tell her to ping you
<cjohnston> ty
<valorie> or email you?
<cjohnston> email would be great
<cjohnston> im on vacation till next tuesday
<valorie> cjohnston@ubuntu.com ?
<Salt> if you stick around here she could probably just get on irc
<cjohnston> is_admin = launchpad.is_admin_or_owner(request.user.username, team_object)
<valorie> are you texting her, Salt?
<cjohnston> She's listed as an admin, so she should be able to
<Salt> nope, i could if you wanted
<Salt> cjohnston, which team are you looking at
<valorie> if she and cjohnston both have time now, that would be ideal
<cjohnston> both Salt 
<cjohnston> if she can get on now i can stick around for a few
<Salt> text sent
<Salt> she's got dmin set on both now?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> dont know for how long, but she does
<Salt> aye
<valorie> I've just sent her an email with the scrollback for reference
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> valorie: Salt she can post https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/719482
<valorie> nice summation there, cjohnston
<Salt> i need to take off
<Salt> i'll let her know if she responds
<valorie> any response to that text?
<valorie> ok
<cjohnston> to what text
<cjohnston> from the bug?
<valorie> cjohnston: salt texted her, telling her to get on IRC
<valorie> but no response as yet
<valorie> c'mon althara!
<cjohnston> oh,, ok
<cjohnston> thanks
<valorie> she isn't on the linuxchix server either
<cjohnston> Mornin
<big_t> MarkDude: what's up man?
<MarkDude> Just found out vehicle will cost more to fix than its worth
<Salt> i'm in a similar situation atm, thus why i don't have tabs right now >_>
<big_t> MarkDude: using irssi for the first time took some time to get it all figured out but this is what i came up with http://imagebin.org/138313
<big_t> MarkDude: did the oregon boys meet up yet?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-17
<cjohnston> Salt, et al did yall see the update on the merge issue?
<Salt> no, waddup?
<cjohnston> there is a bug.. we have a fix... just gotta wait for it to be pushed
<cjohnston> just can't do much with "it doesnt work"
<cjohnston> :-(
<valorie> cjohnston: \o/ on progress!
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-02-16
<bkerensa> valorie: Is Washington having a Global Jam event of any sort?
<bkerensa> I'm on video conference with Jono's team discussing global jam so were trying to see which locos worldwide are doing an event
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-02-17
<valorie> bkerensa: if so, I haven't heard about it
<valorie> no way I can do leadership on that
<valorie> now
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-02-10
<androidbruce> mernin' 
